# simple shots 0.8 vs sheshou 0.8



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

could there be a new champion


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

The simple shot is good yet to try sheshou


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

bingo said:


> The simple shot is good yet to try sheshou


hey Bingo what cut taper and ammo you used with it


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The black is simply good stuff. The stretch isn't all that smooth like Sheshou BSB or USSOP but it's quick and lasts long. 
I have to break these two down into two categories of raw power and smoothness of draw. 
I did notice that under a microscope, the black is very similar to GZK black. Stretched or unstretched they are almost identical.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> The black is simply good stuff. The stretch isn't all that smooth like Sheshou BSB or USSOP but it's quick and lasts long.
> I have to break these two down into two categories of raw power and smoothness of draw.
> I did notice that under a microscope, the black is very similar to GZK black. Stretched or unstretched they are almost identical.


im glad we got you ibojoe in your laboratory,working out these different rubbers very cool mate.i think the few tests if seen the black hits the wall and the sheshou doesnt bottom out.i think different stretch factors have to be taken into the equation when comparing these to but im only guessing mate thanks very much regards robbo


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

robbo said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > The simple shot is good yet to try sheshou
> ...


started with a 22 15 cut with 9.5 steels then went to 20 12 for the same was all that was needed will be getn more of the band soon as I can ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Elastic is a strange bird. I know nothing really about the different makeups of elastics but I compared plastics for 20 years. Plastic can be perfectly duplicated from roll to roll. Elastic can be different even on the same roll or even across the same roll. 
I figure there's one maybe two extenders in China that runs all of this elastic. Different formulas different temps all have affects on it. 
If someone ever pinned down all the properties of elastic I would call him an absolute genius. 
Enjoy the variety my friends!


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

bingo said:


> robbo said:
> 
> 
> > bingo said:
> ...


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

robbo said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > robbo said:
> ...


need to try out the sheshou band sounds good


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

New on this board and enjoying it, as well as learning new things like band making. Have loved archery, bow making, and using a chrony to see how that is going for a while.

I haven't tried the sheshou. The simple 0.8 cut 25-15 gets me right around 220 fps with 7/16 steel, with 6.25 active for my 29" draw (~460% elong). These pull about 17 lbs at the 29" for me. A 25-20 cut gets 210-215 for same length and ammo, haven't measured the weight yet. Close but not maxed out at the ~460%, but still flinging the balls pretty darn well. Haven't counted shots but seems to be lasting well, certainly well over 100 shots and still going for both cuts. A big improvement over same cuts of TBG made at same time for comparison. Also tested simpleshot pure latex 0.03" and think it stretches farther. The latex was really smooth but didn't perform as well (180-190 fps)- possibly because it can / needs to stretch further- I haven't written it off but haven't played more with it yet either. I am curious to compare the simple 0.8 with the sheshou, precise 0.75 3rd gen, and gong-chi green 0.75, but even without trying those have to say I like the simple 0.8. Will be ordering some of the others, but even if they don't do any better think I am in a reasonably good place.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

High Desert Flipper said:


> New on this board and enjoying it, as well as learning new things like band making. Have loved archery, bow making, and using a chrony to see how that is going for a while.
> 
> I haven't tried the sheshou. The simple 0.8 cut 25-15 gets me right around 220 fps with 7/16 steel, with 6.25 active for my 29" draw (~460% elong). These pull about 17 lbs at the 29" for me. A 25-20 cut gets 210-215 for same length and ammo, haven't measured the weight yet. Close but not maxed out at the ~460%, but still flinging the balls pretty darn well. Haven't counted shots but seems to be lasting well, certainly well over 100 shots and still going for both cuts. A big improvement over same cuts of TBG made at same time for comparison. Also tested simpleshot pure latex 0.03" and think it stretches farther. The latex was really smooth but didn't perform as well (180-190 fps)- possibly because it can / needs to stretch further- I haven't written it off but haven't played more with it yet either. I am curious to compare the simple 0.8 with the sheshou, precise 0.75 3rd gen, and gong-chi green 0.75, but even without trying those have to say I like the simple 0.8. Will be ordering some of the others, but even if they don't do any better think I am in a reasonably good place.


g,day mate welcome to the forum i have yet to try the 0.8 sheshou but from talking to other people the sheshou beats it hands down. supposidly its only rival for top dog is suppose to be the simpleshots you will be hard pressed to find a better band than the simple the sheshou is supposed to be a very smooth easier draw.


----------

